# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Bank Reconcillation Statements

## Lokesh M

Please do let me know What is bank reconcillation statements with proper examples.

Thank you.

NOTE : _[This question was asked by jaya bhatnagar__]_

----------


## sutnarcha

Bank Reconciliation Statement (BRS) is a stmt. that highlights any transactions that are posted incorrectly in a bank a/c and are later discovered and corrected.

E.g.:
If you withdraw say $1000.00 from your bank a/c while balance was $6500.00Cr. Then technically your balance in a/c should be reduced by $1000.00 and the new balance should be $5500.00Cr.

But, let us suppose, instead of reducing your balance, the computer has increased your balance by $1000.00 and your new balance shows $7500.00Cr  :Smile: .   This is an incorrect transaction posting.

When the bank authorities discover this error, they correct it. After this, your new and correct balance will be $5500.00. :Mad:    They also generate a special statement (BRS) for you that highlight this incorrect posting and also the corrections made by them.

----------


## Lokesh M

Nice, Thank you for your answer sutnarcha

----------


## admin

> Bank Reconciliation Statement (BRS) is a stmt. that highlights any transactions that are posted incorrectly in a bank a/c and are later discovered and corrected.
> 
> E.g.:
> If you withdraw say $1000.00 from your bank a/c while balance was $6500.00Cr. Then technically your balance in a/c should be reduced by $1000.00 and the new balance should be $5500.00Cr.
> 
> But, let us suppose, instead of reducing your balance, the computer has increased your balance by $1000.00 and your new balance shows $7500.00Cr .   This is an incorrect transaction posting.
> 
> When the bank authorities discover this error, they correct it. After this, your new and correct balance will be $5500.00.   They also generate a special statement (BRS) for you that highlight this incorrect posting and also the corrections made by them.


good answer.. Thanks,

----------


## jhunuapon

how can i calculate bank reconcillation

----------


## Sanjay Tapadia

Bank Reconciliation Statement is done to reconcile your pass book balance with your Cash book as on a particular date. Cash book is maintained by you and record the activities(Deposits, Withdrawal and check issues). 
For Ex: As a business person you issued a check for 10,000 and record in your books, but in pass it will be deducted when check is presented to the bank.

Hope it helps you.

----------

